# Bobby Khan



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

He is in good nick year round, he's not massive but then again he only competes at classic class...

Although he has gone quite far, Here are some recent pics:




























Here's him competing:



















Looks big for his weight class imo.

Here's him when he got in to Bodybuilding but knew nothing about nutrition:










And here's him after his 1st cut:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Bobby is a really nice guy, always willing to give advice etc. I train in the same gym as him and always have a chat when he's not training people.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

cracking physique


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

megatron said:


> Bobby is a really nice guy, always willing to give advice etc. I train in the same gym as him and always have a chat when he's not training people.


Yeah he's a good fella, if you get a chance ask him what kind of diet he follows.... as he stays lean year round,

would be interesting to know what he eats


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I'll find out for you


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks bud


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

are those veins that run down each bicep a genetic thing?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

No anyone can get bicep veins if they Bodybuild and have a low enough bf, i have them when i go below 15%

The below pic is me at 13% not as pronounced as Khans but they get more pronounced the lower bf% you go


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ahh right cuz i can vaguely make out a greenish vein running down my left but cant see anything on the right


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Raptor said:


> No anyone can get bicep veins if they Bodybuild and have a low enough bf, i have them when i go below 15%
> 
> The below pic is me at 13% not as pronounced as Khans but they get more pronounced the lower bf% you go


You love that pic eh.  How long till ur back in that condition?

Great physique on Khan btw.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

eezy yeah its just the bf levels, once they drop veins appear in areas you didn't know existed

Mal will be that lean by summer, what about you lol?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Great physique on him, one I'd be very happy with


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Difficult to get as big and as lean as id like with work, family, lack of aas, almost hitting 40, and the couple of beers in the evening that it takes to get me into the right frame of mind.

Excuses excuses, but thats life. Training hard for hols at the end of July. Let's see.

Good luck getting back into condition.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

where can i get a pretty easy and accurate bf reading mate?


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

None are great, but the best balance for ease and accuracy are prob calipers i reckon.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

EssexMalRider said:


> Difficult to get as big and as lean as id like with work, family, lack of aas, almost hitting 40, and the couple of beers in the evening that it takes to get me into the right frame of mind.
> 
> Excuses excuses, but thats life. Training hard for hols at the end of July. Let's see.
> 
> Good luck getting back into condition.


Cool end of july is when i expect to be lean too, good luck... and how is the baby?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Raptor I see your Bobby, and I'll raise you a Bobby.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

perfect pussy pulling physique


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> Raptor I see your Bobby, and I'll raise you a Bobby.


Lol on the topic of Ronnie, he is getting back in to it, he's in the gym as we speak and is competing in december


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I think he has such an aesthetic appealing physique, I prefer this look much more than the massive bodybuilder look tbh, he looks like an athlete should, strong, conditioned and able to multi function, ie; just as happy running 5-6 miles off the bat as benching 300lbs plus (which im sUre he's more than capable of) - I hear he trains mma aswell for his conditioning?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> I think he has such an aesthetic appealing physique, I prefer this look much more than the massive bodybuilder look tbh, he looks like an athlete should, strong, conditioned and able to multi function, ie; just as happy running 5-6 miles off the bat as benching 300lbs plus (which im sUre he's more than capable of) - I hear he trains mma aswell for his conditioning?


Not to mention you don't need to use any where near as much gear etc to get to that level, as a whole the aesthetic look is healthier


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree that he looks great, but I must say it's kinda funny people saying about him not being huge and his physique being more attainable. In reality, he's an absolute beast and 99% of people couldn't obtain that kind of physique.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

roadz said:


> I agree that he looks great, but I must say it's kinda funny people saying about him not being huge and his physique being more attainable. In reality, he's an absolute beast and 99% of people couldn't obtain that kind of physique.


Well he's only 77kg so he's not massive but you are right that 99.9% will never get anywhere near that quality of physique


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not sure of his height, but I'm assuming that 77kg bodyweight is his competing weight? That's nothing to be sniffed at. The illusion of size he creates is crazy IMO.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I was at the expo and got him confused with zack because they share the same surname, he joked and said no im his little brother lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

roadz said:


> I'm not sure of his height, but I'm assuming that 77kg bodyweight is his competing weight? That's nothing to be sniffed at. The illusion of size he creates is crazy IMO.


He's 5,8 and 77 is probs be his stage weight, although he's only ever 4 weeks away from stage condition judging from his photoshoots


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

When I met him he was around the 13 stone mark


----------



## Thestrict (Mar 10, 2011)

Trained at the same gyms as him for the last 5/6 years and he is a true gent. I've never heard him say a bad word about anyone, their training etc.

He's a genetic freak, always looking in seriously good shape, even before he was a sponsored athlete.

To me, he optimises the classic class. All about aesthetics and he is pretty damned good.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> When I met him he was around the 13 stone mark


Yeah which is 82kg so he must stay within 5kg of stage weight year round, which is fantastic imo


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I weigh around 80kg and doubt I will EVER look that good at this weight! I'm still relatively skinny now. What I'd give to have god-like genetics... :confused1:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I love this look, i think it looks so much better than the big guys do now.

I prefer the old school look so much better.

When i get back to the UK im gonna have a go at getting like Mr Kahn, like the guy above said 99.9% wont get near it but 50% of what he has will do me


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Just for ****s and gigs...

BOOM silver member!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok or not :S


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lulz :laugh:


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lulz :laugh:


I got quite excited ready to see a strip of silver (well grey). Instead I get re-greeted with the same **** stain brown!

What does this forum want from me! I've satisfied all criteria!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

mitch6689 said:


> I got quite excited ready to see a strip of silver (well grey). Instead I get re-greeted with the same **** stain brown!
> 
> What does this forum want from me! I've satisfied all criteria!


Your just not a Jedi young Padwan :lol:


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha I've been accepted amongst the forums "middle class"!

Male animal here I come..


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Great gentics for an asian.

very rarely see a great asian bodybuilder


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Such an awesome physique! I would walk everywhere with my shirt off with that physique.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Top pic is the size and condition id love to be / am trying to get.

as said before cracking physique.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Raptor said:


> He's 5,8 and 77 is probs be his stage weight, although he's only ever 4 weeks away from stage condition judging from his photoshoots


The photos shoots you have are just after he won the finals in 2009, so it is not his condition all year round, he is a big ole lump before he diets down, i saw him at 2010 Brit Finals and he was just over 90kg and said he would struggle to meet classic weight restrictions.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MRENIGMA said:


> The photos shoots you have are just after he won the finals in 2009, so it is not his condition all year round, he is a big ole lump before he diets down, i saw him at 2010 Brit Finals and he was just over 90kg and said he would struggle to meet classic weight restrictions.


Yup he gets big.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> When I met him he was around the 13 stone mark





Raptor said:


> Yeah which is 82kg so he must stay within 5kg of stage weight year round, which is fantastic imo


At Mrenigma yeah i wasn't saying he held stage condition year round, no one does...

But he certainly never loses my vascularity like the mass monsters often do


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Raptor said:


> At Mrenigma yeah i wasn't saying he held stage condition year round, no one does...
> 
> But he certainly never loses my vascularity like the mass monsters often do


He was chub 12 weeks out the brit gp mate.


----------



## xcase (Aug 25, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Great gentics for an asian.
> 
> very rarely see a great asian bodybuilder


is there any more out there? interesting to know


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

MXD said:


> He was chub 12 weeks out the brit gp mate.


True, he had a big ole moon face LOL still looked good, but did look like typical body builder big, he has the genetic gift he can have the best of both.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

xcase said:


> is there any more out there? interesting to know


How about......Zack Khan Maybe? he's pretty good LOL


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> When I met him he was around the 13 stone mark





MXD said:


> He was chub 12 weeks out the brit gp mate.


I've not seen any pics of him bulked, does anyone have any? Most the ones i have seen are on photoshoots

and he's sporting his best crack head face ha, obviously from the leanness


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

aM 86kg`s at the mo. problem is am 6`2. why cant i look like thisss =[


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Well better late than never. I attended a course with Bobby on Monday and Tuesday, he's in fantastic shape right now - massive... Not quite as big as Alvin Small who was there (namedropping lol).

In any case Bobby is doing a seminar on the 9th of July at Panthers Gym in uxbridge. Contact 01895 436 000 to book a place.

(BTW I am not affiliated with the gym just passing on the info for a nice guy).


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bobby Khan has the number one physique in my opinion, perfect size and conditioning in my humble opinion


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I bet he gets loads of pussy


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

He should turn pro and compete in the new mens physique divison


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Rekless said:


> Great gentics for an asian.
> 
> very rarely see a great asian bodybuilder


Erm Samir Bannout, won Mr Olympia in 1983


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Love Bobby's shape. Nice grounded guy too.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

no he cant

lolz


----------

